# MVR..What I got..What I need?



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a Slimline5 with Multiswitch,a HR21-700,a HR20-100 and a H21-200. I have AT&T Broadband with Linksys Router and a DirecTV Coax Cable at my Computer and I have the HR21-700 Hard Wired to my Router. What do I need to purchase(besides monthly fee) to setup MRV in my Home? Do I need anything special to have MRV access from BOTH DVRs?

Thanks


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Simplest way is to connect your DVRs and your receiver to a switch using Cat-5 then get them to turn it on. You can connect the switch to your router to enable VOD, etc.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

What is the adapter called that Connects to my Router via an Ethernet cable and and to Satellite system via the Coax Cable that is connected to my Multiswitch? I don't really care about having Internet connection my other TVs since I have got that on my main HR21-700 I just want to be able to watch any Recorded show from either DVR on any TV.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RonH said:


> What is the adapter called that Connects to my Router via an Ethernet cable and and to Satellite system via the Coax Cable that is connected to my Multiswitch? I don't really care about having Internet connection my other TVs since I have got that on my main HR21-700 I just want to be able to watch any Recorded show from either DVR on any TV.
> 
> Thanks


It's not clear in your posts that you have a SWiM.
Do your DVRs have two coax going to them or only one?


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It's not clear in your posts that you have a SWiM.
> Do your DVRs have two coax going to them or only one?


My bad they both have 2 coax.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RonH said:


> My bad they both have 2 coax.


So you're not on a SWiM, which means DECA isn't an option for you.
You'll need to go ethernet to each receiver or:
Change to SWiM, and then DECAs on each receiver and a BB DECA to your router for internet.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> So you're not on a SWiM, which means DECA isn't an option for you.
> You'll need to go ethernet to each receiver or:
> Change to SWiM, and then DECAs on each receiver and a BB DECA to your router for internet.


Thanks for info. I am wondering why do I need ethernet to the HR20-100 receiver? It no big deal for me to run a Hard wire from it to my Router but I thought all Viewing of recorded shows from a DVR to other TVs was done via the Coax setup.

edit: I think I understand.. I need each Receiver to be in my Network and the Hard Wire Ethernet is needed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RonH said:


> Thanks for info. I am wondering why do I need ethernet to the HR20-100 receiver? It no big deal for me to run a Hard wire from it to my Router but I thought all Viewing of recorded shows from a DVR to other TVs was done via the Coax setup.


What you're "missing" is how to get the recordings "on the coax".
Your HR20-100 needs to have a DECA [DirecTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter] that connects the ethernet port to the coax, "but" the DECA doesn't work with the legacy multiswitch, and only works with the SWiM system that frees up the frequency band that DECA uses along with using splitters to pass the signal to other receivers.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. So if I don't won't to fool with DirecTv coming and changing me to SWiM. I would Hard Wire Ethernet to my other 2 receivers(the H21-200 and the HR20-100) then what other equipment if any would I need for MRV. Sorry for all the question but I am trying to save an Installation fee.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

No equipment (adapters, power inserters, splitters) is required for an Ethernet Whole Home DVR setup other than a ~$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch. The only consideration is how much trouble it will be to get the Ethernet cables to the other two boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RonH said:


> Thanks for all the help. So if I don't won't to fool with DirecTv coming and changing me to SWiM. I would Hard Wire Ethernet to my other 2 receivers(the H21-200 and the HR20-100) then what other equipment if any would I need for MRV. Sorry for all the question but I am trying to save an Installation fee.....


Once each receiver is connected to your router/home network, then you're good to go and then use the sticky at the top to get DirecTV to activate MRV in the unsupported mode.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

harsh said:


> No equipment (adapters, power inserters, splitters) is required for an Ethernet Whole Home DVR setup other than a ~$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch. The only consideration is how much trouble it will be to get the Ethernet cables to the other two boxes.


No trouble at all getting the Ethernet to other Receivers. I have got the Connectors,pliers and under the Floor access just need the CAT5.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Once each receiver is connected to your router/home network, then you're good to go and then use the sticky at the top to get DirecTV to activate MRV in the unsupported mode.


I see the Sticky about MRV but the 1st Post there talks about signing up a "Beta" user. I assume that old thread is there another Sticky I should look for getting Unsupported Home Networking activated or is that the method I need?

Thanks again


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RonH said:


> I see the Sticky about MRV but the 1st Post there talks about signing up a "Beta" user. I assume that old thread is there another Sticky I should look for getting Unsupported Home Networking activated or is that the method I need?
> 
> Thanks again


That's the right thread. We were beta testers for a year using our own networking, so this is where the "beta" comes from. I think you can now skip that part and just tell them to activate as unsupported.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Though I can do it, it going to be a little tougher than I thought for me just to Hard Wire my other 2 Receivers and do MRV "unsupported". So I called DirectV and I can get the SWiM install and kit I need with my Present Receivers for $148 or I can get "upgrade" deal and upgrade my H21-200 to a HD-DVR and get all installed for $199. If I knew for certain I would get a HR24 in the deal I might go for it even though I don't really need a 3rd DVR but it might be nice since my Wife records "Everything".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RonH said:


> Though I can do it, it going to be a little tougher than I thought for me just to Hard Wire my other 2 Receivers and do MRV "unsupported". So I called DirectV and I can get the SWiM install and kit I need with my Present Receivers for $148 or I can get "upgrade" deal and upgrade my H21-200 to a HD-DVR and get all installed for $199. If I knew for certain I would get a HR24 in the deal I might go for it even though I don't really need a 3rd DVR but it might be nice since my Wife records "Everything".


While it's not guaranteed, I believe that most WHDVR installs get 24s if everything is installed at the same time. The deal is not really that bad in your situation because you'd be getting switched over to SWiM along with the necessary DECA equipment for MRV and VOD.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> No equipment (adapters, power inserters, splitters) is required for an Ethernet Whole Home DVR setup other than a ~$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch. The only consideration is how much trouble it will be to get the Ethernet cables to the other two boxes.


A switch that can handle 10/100 will work just fine, too. A gigabit switch is far from a requirement. Oh wait, you wouldn't know that though from first-hand experience.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> No equipment (adapters, power inserters, splitters) is required for an Ethernet Whole Home DVR setup other than a ~$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch. The only consideration is how much trouble it will be to get the Ethernet cables to the other two boxes.





The Merg said:


> A switch that can handle 10/100 will work just fine, too. A gigabit switch is far from a requirement. Oh wait, you wouldn't know that though from first-hand experience.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, and I'd also be suspect of passing off a "$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch" in general. They don't all perform as well as they should and while not an absolute by any stretch, more expensive gear will tend to give better overall results.

Besides, it's looking like running those extra network wires is a bit more troublesome than originally anticipated - which has been part of my argument for DECA since the beginning. Not to mention, that wire isn't free either


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While it's not guaranteed, I believe that most WHDVR installs get 24s if everything is installed at the same time. The deal is not really that bad in your situation because you'd be getting switched over to SWiM along with the necessary DECA equipment for MRV and VOD.


I agree $199 not a bad price for the install and adding a 3rd DVR. If I could eventually talk them down to say $149 for everything including swapping out for 3rd DVR I would do it.I know the guy that will be doing the install I was wondering say that the HR24 wasn't on the work order but he had one on the truck could he give a HR24 instead of what was on the list?


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

Well after thinking about it ans seeing I had all the Cat5 Cable,Connectors and Pliers need already I would just Hard Wire my other 2 Receivers. Got it all done and verified I have Internet Connection to all Receivers. I have sent Email requesting that "Unsupported" Whole Home be activated. Just waiting to hear back.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> A switch that can handle 10/100 will work just fine, too. A gigabit switch is far from a requirement.


There is absolutely no reason to spend good money on a 10/100 switch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, and I'd also be suspect of passing off a "$30 Gigabit Ethernet switch" in general.


http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Unma...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1306182248&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DGS-10...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1306183008&sr=1-2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156250

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166061


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> There is absolutely no reason to spend good money on a 10/100 switch.


The point is that you stated that it is a requirement to have a Gigabit switch and that is not true. If the OP currently has a 10/100 switch/router, that will work just fine.

While there is no good reason to spend money on a 10/100 switch, there is also no good reason to spend money on a Gigabit switch when the hardware in place will work just fine, but you would know that if you had run MRV using ethernet like I did.

- Merg


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

RonH said:


> Well after thinking about it ans seeing I had all the Cat5 Cable,Connectors and Pliers need already I would just Hard Wire my other 2 Receivers. Got it all done and verified I have Internet Connection to all Receivers. I have sent Email requesting that "Unsupported" Whole Home be activated. Just waiting to hear back.
> 
> Thanks again for the help guys.


Hear is email I got back from DirecTv:

"I understand you are interested in getting the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service.

DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service gives you the power to share all of your recorded programs with any TV in your house. You can also:

- Record, delete, pause and rewind your favorite shows no matter where you are
- Manage your DVR playlist from any room
- Record two shows while watching two others
- Set separate parental controls for each TV
- Watch your recorded shows in HD in any room

Let me confirm that to start recording and watching your favorite programs in any room, one of your networked TV's needs to be connected to a whole home capable HD DVR, and your other TV's will need to be connected to whole home capable HD receivers. HD Access, DVR Service and Whole Home DVR Service are also required.

In addition, upgrading to Whole-Home DVR Service requires the use of a connection (network) created with coaxial cable, DECAs, potential Band-Stop Filters, potential receiver swaps, and a SWiM install, which may include an entirely new dish. Also, a professional installation is required to ensure that you have a connection (network) that performs optimally with all the correct equipment. For more information on Whole Home DVR, please visit directv.com/wholehome.

I hope that I was able to clarify the situation for you, Thank you again for writing and for giving us the opportunity to assist you.

Sincerely,

Marie B. - 100323789
DIRECTV Customer Service"

To me this looks like a form letter and they trying to get me to use the SWiM setup? Do I need to try another way to get "unsupported" Whole Home?


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

RonH said:


> Hear is email I got back from DirecTv:
> 
> "I understand you are interested in getting the DIRECTV Whole Home DVR Service.
> 
> ...


Well it may have been my fault. I checked my email I sent and it wasn't in the "exact" format that the First page of the Stickie recommended. I re sent email with exact wording.

EDIT: Yes it was my fault. they have turned on my Whole Home.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I know how to use google, that wasn't my point.



harsh said:


> http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Unma...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1306182248&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DGS-10...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1306183008&sr=1-2
> 
> ...


----------

